# T-Ride Boater Chris Robison



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Randy - since he's making a profit off the gig, it got moved to the commercial posts section. That's where the drive-by spammers get put.

See the thread here.

Hope you get on the Dolores this year,

-AH


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, pretty weak that he heard Jagged Edge had copies, cleaned 'em out, and is trying to scalp them the same day.

He probably loots the Freebox too, and tries to pawn the goods.


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty sure he's not even a boater either!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

If its true then that is unfortunate. I am sure there are plenty of front rangers heading over to the Dolores who needed a copy. Its a shame to take advantage of a community that way. 

Phillip


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Andy, thank you. I really thought this guy was doing something good. I guess we all know who he is and what a jackhole he is. No river trip invites for the greedy!


----------



## Tkoch (Jun 10, 2009)

Randy I have a copy here in leadville you can take with ya


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Montrose Kayak and Surf had a few copies a couple days ago.


----------

